# MCR R35



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Small update on the MCR (Matchless crowd racing) R35 GT-R

Sitting pretty on Enkei GTC01 Monoblock alloys. These are released in 20in Fitment next month. Light weight and strong, idea for track. We've just ordered a set of 19in's to test

On a visit to Endless Brakes




















on display at a show/event in Japan











ARC Coolers released next month (September)


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Those wheels are horrible, the standard ones are much nicer


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Agree, look a bit like something you would find at halfords


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Yup,those wheels are feckin rancid:chairshot


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

they look great in the flesh and most importantly good weight saving over stock.

very sad to hear the name halfords and Enkei mentioned in the same breath  uninformed and disrespective of what both brands stand for.

sounds like everyone will be rolling round in idential cars, guess i'll leave you guys to it.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks cool on the Red car  In a Dukes of hazzard style :thumbsup:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i like them alot!


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> they look great in the flesh and most importantly good weight saving over stock.
> 
> very sad to hear the name halfords and Enkei mentioned in the same breath  uninformed and disrespective of what both brands stand for.
> 
> sounds like everyone will be rolling round in idential cars, guess i'll leave you guys to it.




Well said!

I like them, remind me of the Re30 a bit. Might look better in Bronze or Black


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

might be interested in a cooler


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Light weight,strong & ideal for the track was what Ben said ,if thats the case they serve a good purpose. I quite like em.


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

Personally - I think the GTC01's are a nice wheel and look very tough from some angles. I'm hanging out for some NT03's in 20". Always loved those on 32-34's.


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> sounds like everyone will be rolling round in idential cars, guess i'll leave you guys to it.


halfords is the place for you then, may i suggest vinyl side decals, 6 cibie spots, colour coded furry seat/stearing wheel covers floor mats and those little covers for the seat belts, scissor doors, giant rear spoilers, 6 inch exhausts, flared archers with wheel extenders and a PS2 with 5 screens.  

we have a word for people who customise cars like this in the UK, its called a CHAV

Those wheels look ok but in UK terms there very old fashioned now

As for the tiny weight saving those coolers make; for a road car; i can have the same effect i can either not wear a coat or get me missus to empty half her bag 

:thumbsup:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

wow i dunno what to say after that.

well... other than you are just saying your opinion and your only one of millions around the world with an opinion.


----------

